# I need help!



## norman vandyke (May 20, 2015)

This tree has me in a frenzy. I have no idea what department in the courthouse to ask or even if the courthouse is the place to go and no one is very helpful there and doesn't know who I need to talk to. This tree is in the corner of an L shaped alley(city property). Main tree is dead. Utility pole 5 feet away. Tree is around 2-3 feet in diameter and at least 10 feet tall. Box elder, covered in burls. I must have it...I have dreams about this tree.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (May 20, 2015)

Cut it down and if anyone is concerned you'll find out who you needed to talk to. If no one contacts you better yet.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## The Penguin (May 21, 2015)

looks like it's under a power line.

contact the electric company...but do so very carefully and I wouldn't give them the exact location until absolutely necessary.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 21, 2015)

Go to the town hall...search the property records. Or just ask the town hall who owns it.
I don't know if I would say why you want it, maybe that it is an eyesore and could hurt someone if it falls down a safety concern?


----------



## justallan (May 21, 2015)

You might try talking with the county commissioner about it, if it is city property.
I knew of some sucker rod was that I wanted that was in a field down by the airport. I got ahold of everyone in the county, plus the mine here and finally got in touch with the county commissioner, who said to take it and send anyone his way that had a problem with it. Granted they may do things a little different in this tiny town compared to Billings, so make darn certain to have it on paper or someone you know will stand behind what they say.
The funny part of my story is there is pilot that is at his hangar most every day and was there when I went and got a couple pieces of the sucker rod. I'm out there beating the heck out of my truck tying on 30 foot sticks and just making a racket. The very next day I see this guy and the manager of the airport standing there talking and swing in. Yup, bigger than crap, it belongs to the one guy that I didn't ask I took it back and get to talking and of coarse it ends up about my mill. Turns out the pilot has some big beams he wants me to saw for him.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 21, 2015)

justallan said:


> You might try talking with the county commissioner about it, if it is city property.
> I knew of some sucker rod was that I wanted that was in a field down by the airport. I got ahold of everyone in the county, plus the mine here and finally got in touch with the county commissioner, who said to take it and send anyone his way that had a problem with it. Granted they may do things a little different in this tiny town compared to Billings, so make darn certain to have it on paper or someone you know will stand behind what they say.
> The funny part of my story is there is pilot that is at his hangar most every day and was there when I went and got a couple pieces of the sucker rod. I'm out there beating the heck out of my truck tying on 30 foot sticks and just making a racket. The very next day I see this guy and the manager of the airport standing there talking and swing in. Yup, bigger than crap, it belongs to the one guy that I didn't ask I took it back and get to talking and of coarse it ends up about my mill. Turns out the pilot has some big beams he wants me to saw for him.


Thanks! Great story. I'll make sure to find out if it really is city property before I look for permission from anyone. As it turns out, I'm actually a distant relative of one of the city commissioners. Never met him before though. Lol


----------



## David Hill (May 21, 2015)

If trying to find the owner---there's an app for phone called "Landglide" that should do the trick.


----------



## The Penguin (May 21, 2015)

I'm very good at tracking down property ownership. If you want some assistance, I'd be glad to do so...and maybe you could send me a piece once you harvest it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 21, 2015)

Everyone has had some good advice to follow up on for the most part. The only thing that may hinder you is liability. Are you insured to do tree work? Are you ARCT certified to work around wires? Is it worth paying an arborists to do the job? Good luck.


----------



## norman vandyke (May 21, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Everyone has had some good advice to follow up on for the most part. The only thing that may hinder you is liability. Are you insured to do tree work? Are you ARCT certified to work around wires? Is it worth paying an arborists to do the job? Good luck.


Those are the main problems I see moving forward. If it is on private property, I could just ask and I'm sure most people wouldn't even bother calling the city to report a tree being cut down on said property but again, I'm not certified or licensed. Could be worth paying someone though. Just not sure.


----------



## justallan (May 21, 2015)

Norman, with all the busy bodies in this world I'd make darned sure to have permission to take it first or somehow it could easily be construed as stealing and in a lot of states the penalty for stealing trees can be up to 10 times the value of the tree. Don't get yourself in a tight spot.
I wouldn't call it stealing any more than most folks, but it only takes one person having a bad day to wreck yours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 21, 2015)

justallan said:


> Norman, with all the busy bodies in this world I'd make darned sure to have permission to take it first or somehow it could easily be construed as stealing and in a lot of states the penalty for stealing trees can be up to 10 times the value of the tree. Don't get yourself in a tight spot.
> I wouldn't call it stealing any more than most folks, but it only takes one person having a bad day to wreck yours.


Yeah, I'd never just go take it. I mean, it's pretty much just going to waste right now but I don't want to get onto trouble over a tree. I am gonna cry if I drive by there one day and see it going into a wood chipper though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (May 21, 2015)

Yup, I surely know the feeling.


----------



## Graybeard (May 22, 2015)

Neighbor boy cut down a dead elm for firewood on his old farm that had been sold. The new owner called the sheriff and it cost the kid and his folks $1,700.
I would think too the electric company would even drop it for you. Here in Grant County, Wisconsin the electric coop treats the easement like they own it (I pay the taxes). If there's a tree threatening the wires and I cut it and damage the wires I'm toast. They'll come out and drop it for you.
Some tree trimmers I know are careful around high line wires. Seems someone rented their boom truck and got too close to a high line and electricity arched to the bucket. Left a pretty good mark on the bucket but didn't hurt anyone. They don't rent it out anymore.
Graybeard


----------



## norman vandyke (May 22, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Neighbor boy cut down a dead elm for firewood on his old farm that had been sold. The new owner called the sheriff and it cost the kid and his folks $1,700.
> I would think too the electric company would even drop it for you. Here in Grant County, Wisconsin the electric coop treats the easement like they own it (I pay the taxes). If there's a tree threatening the wires and I cut it and damage the wires I'm toast. They'll come out and drop it for you.
> Some tree trimmers I know are careful around high line wires. Seems someone rented their boom truck and got too close to a high line and electricity arched to the bucket. Left a pretty good mark on the bucket but didn't hurt anyone. They don't rent it out anymore.
> Graybeard


Trust me, just taking it is not an option for me. No matter how much I want it. It's just not worth the trouble.


----------



## barry richardson (May 22, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> Everyone has had some good advice to follow up on for the most part. The only thing that may hinder you is liability. Are you insured to do tree work? Are you ARCT certified to work around wires? Is it worth paying an arborists to do the job? Good luck.


Yup, those were my thoughts, I have found that most bureaucracies are most concerned about that, usually could care less about the actual material in question, but afraid of being sued if something goes wrong, so their standard answer is no. Looks like it needs to come down though, so you might be able to contact the power company, and find out if they have any plans to do that, and be there when they take it down....


----------



## norman vandyke (May 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Yup, those were my thoughts, I have found that most bureaucracies are most concerned about that, usually could care less about the actual material in question, but afraid of being sued if something goes wrong, so their standard answer is no. Looks like it needs to come down though, so you might be able to contact the power company, and find out if they have any plans to do that, and be there when they take it down....


Thanks Barry. I think I'll go with that plan. I'll give them a call when I can. Hopefully they're friendly.


----------



## Graybeard (May 22, 2015)

Norman I didn't think you'd be taking it down. Just some of my experiences. May be a lot different in Mt. Usually though the people that take it down are more than happy to have someone clean up the wood. Keep us posted on how it works out.
Graybeard


----------



## norman vandyke (May 22, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Norman I didn't think you'd be taking it down. Just some of my experiences. May be a lot different in Mt. Usually though the people that take it down are more than happy to have someone clean up the wood. Keep us posted on how it works out.
> Graybeard


I've never taken one down in the city before. I'm pretty sure I need certification and permits and what not. Lol. I usually just clean up after people cut down their own trees.


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> contact the electric company...but do so very carefully and I wouldn't give them the exact location until absolutely necessary.



_Montana Power & Light how may I assist you today?

I need a tree cut down to keep it from falling on the power lines and maybe killing someone in the process.

I can assist you with that. What is the location of the tree?

I'm not going to tell you. _

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The Penguin (May 22, 2015)

well - I'd start with a general inquiry call about a dead tree under their lines...then ask to be connected to property management or ROW department and go from there.

If you start out telling them where it is - they'll send a crew with a chipper truck and that tree with be GONE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

